# boost in an SR20



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

How much boost can a SR20de take before it is neccesary to reinforce the bottem end?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

PsHeArT said:


> *How much boost can a SR20de take before it is neccesary to reinforce the bottem end? *


I know of them taking 22psi and 400whp. That was with water injection and JWT ECU and c16 race fuel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

Boost isn't necessarily Horsepower. It is how hard the turbo has to force air into the engine. If you use a small t25 or t28 that builds a lot of heat you have to run higher boost to get the same cfm in the engine. If you run a t03/04 you get turbo lag but you can run a more efficient 8-10 lbs of boost and get the same power as 15 lbs from a smaller turbo with lower intake temps. The bottom end isn't the problem it is the piston ring glands that will break first. I made 350whp with stock motor on 15lbs then broke a ring gland. With forged pistons stock bottom end and 20lbs I am making over 400whp.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

What type of engine management are you using? You have a dyno chart? I'd like to see how it makes power over the rev range.

What turbo?

What fuel were you using for the 15psi run?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

Homemade fuel system 370cc injectors first rail. NOS fuel silinoid and proper jetting for up to 15lbs. Then that fuel is turned off and a second rail with stock injectors in each runner goes up to 20lbs. I have a chart I will try and scan in this weekend and post it to you Monday. Straight T03 for 300hp T03/04e for much much more. I modified a fox body mustang A/F meter and put stock electronics in it. Also you get better throttle response and power if you blow through the meter close to the throttle body instead of pulling through it at the turbo. NOS silinoid and proper jetting and 370cc injectors with the stock ECU will get you 300hp. I am on my way to NOPI this afternoon, this morning I was driving the car to work before flogging it over the weekend, and a GSX all wheel drive with a big front mount and pretty blond hanging out the window giving me a thumbs down passed me. He got smoked three times and couldn't believe it. I will email you pictures.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

turbosentra said:


> *Homemade fuel system 370cc injectors first rail. NOS fuel silinoid and proper jetting for up to 15lbs. Then that fuel is turned off and a second rail with stock injectors in each runner goes up to 20lbs. I modified a fox body mustang A/F meter and put stock electronics in it. Also you get better throttle response and power if you blow through the meter close to the throttle body instead of pulling through it at the turbo. NOS silinoid and proper jetting and 370cc injectors with the stock ECU will get you 300hp. *


Now that i would like to see!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

How do you attach pictures in this screen does anybody know?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

turbosentra said:


> *How do you attach pictures in this screen does anybody know? *


First you need to host the photos on an available server like www.clubphoto.com , then come here and click the IMG tab and place the link to each photo in the box then press ok. To get the img address open the img in the server right click it then select properties. Highlight and copy the HTTP address and paste it in the IMG box of this forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks!! I was hoping for a copy/paste approach but oh well.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Here you go Steve. I'm not sure what the mods and boost where for this run though:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Geez, that's not making full boost till 5000 RPM! That is some serious lag. And what happens at 4700 RPM? That must feel like you got rear ended when you hit that point.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey Eric I have a new chart from the other dyno place can you help me post it. And, I am going to go see Vince and run my car this Tues. or Wed. 

Thanks man.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Email it to me, and I'll host it.


----------

